# Just bought a Casio WK 6500



## Guest

I finally made a bold decision to quit playing guitar and take up the piano. I've played guitar for over 40 years, classical for the past 30, but last week I decided to quit and learn the piano. Since I can read music, have quite agile and independent fingers, and know a fair amount about music and interpretation, I think I'll make reasonably quick progress. I plan to teach myself some basics via _Alfred's Complete Course for Adults Vol.1_ before investing in lessons. So far, I can rock "Jingle Bells," "Going Home" theme from Dvorak's 9th Symphony, and "Row Row Row Your Boat"!  Since I could play a transcription of Bach's Chaconne on the guitar, this is a bit of a let down, but I have to start somewhere! I've also worked on guitar transcriptions of a few Bach keyboard pieces (Partita No.2 and 6, among others) and Mozart's Adagio in B minor K.540--no doubt they will eventually be easier to play on the piano!

I can't get over how good this Casio sounds via good headphones. Now, I'd never be fooled into thinking it's a 9' Steinway Concert Grand or anything, but for a beginner it's perfect. The harpsichord setting isn't bad, either.


----------



## tdc

I've been learning piano lately myself and loving it! Not sure why you feel you have to quit guitar though. Sure, you might be dedicating more time now to piano, but that doesn't mean you can't ever play guitar again. Especially if you've been doing it for 30 years, you can take a break and come back to it and it won't take that long to come back to you. Playing with short or no nails is still great. Many people become proficient at more than one instrument there is no reason why you can't do it.


----------



## Guest

I just don't like most of the music for it: I think most Baroque transcriptions sound better on the original instrument, most of the 19th century music is too insipid, and I've lost my taste for a lot of the 20th/21st century rep. The ones I do like are too hard to play, say Maw's "Music of Memory," and a lot of more accessible music is too new age--for instance, almost anything by Brouwer!


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

Kontrapunctus said:


> I finally made a bold decision to quit playing guitar and take up the piano. I've played guitar for over 40 years, classical for the past 30, but last week I decided to quit and learn the piano. Since I can read music, have quite agile and independent fingers, and know a fair amount about music and interpretation, I think I'll make reasonably quick progress. I plan to teach myself some basics via _Alfred's Complete Course for Adults Vol.1_ before investing in lessons. So far, I can rock "Jingle Bells," "Going Home" theme from Dvorak's 9th Symphony, and "Row Row Row Your Boat"!  Since I could play a transcription of Bach's Chaconne on the guitar, this is a bit of a let down, but I have to start somewhere! I've also worked on guitar transcriptions of a few Bach keyboard pieces (Partita No.2 and 6, among others) and Mozart's Adagio in B minor K.540--no doubt they will eventually be easier to play on the piano!
> 
> I can't get over how good this Casio sounds via good headphones. Now, I'd never be fooled into thinking it's a 9' Steinway Concert Grand or anything, but for a beginner it's perfect. The harpsichord setting isn't bad, either.


Wonderful! You're a determined person. But don't give up the guitar!!! I play the piano, but I wish I could play the guitar too. I think that you should try keeping up with both! But I don't have a right to boss you on your decision. But that's what I think you SHOULD do, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Guest

It doesn't work to play classical guitar, which requires fairly long nails for good tone and dynamic control, and piano. Plus, I simply don't enjoy the guitar repertoire anymore.


----------

